
California Supreme Court blocks Prop 9 ballet measure - bcheung
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-three-state-court-20180718-story.html
======
erric
For those who cannot read the original article in Europe[0]

[0][https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Splitting-up-
Ca...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Splitting-up-Calif-State-
Supreme-Court-takes-13085880.php)

